# Pacific Energy Parts (Blower Motor) replacement



## 69800 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have a PE summit.. About every 4 years the fasco motor give up. After much searching I can not find any one who can sell me just a motor, (housing and fan are in perfect shape). The motor has 3 arms welded to the motor in which to attach the motor to the housing so every one claims its custom made for PE. Only the whole blower motor and housing is available from PE for $240.
Seems like such a waste. Not to mention it always take weeks to get one.  Any one had any luck finding just a motor for a Summit???
Thanks
Mark


----------



## begreen (Jan 20, 2009)

How odd. Is this an electric failure or is this the period when the bearing lubricant runs out? Have you tried oiling the bearings at say year 2 or 3 to extend the motor life?

Do you have an actual Fasco motor number on this part that you can post?


----------



## 69800 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have been told that these are sealed bearings. That being said the fan would only turn very slowly on high. It also felt like it had a lot of resistance/drag. I did oil it and it is now running freely so I am ok for a while, mabey even years. However the day will come where the motor need to be replaced and I cannot find a motor with the 3 arms welded on it. Numbers are       Fasco 1500rpm model 70639465...    type v6831...    115V...    .85amp     CW rotation..   3.3 inch diameter   type u63B1      class B  A0   thermaly protected.. ...............Grainger said this is a custom built motor...


----------



## crazy_dan (Jan 20, 2009)

can you buy a fan motor that is the right size with out the 3 arms welded on it? if so is there room to either pop rivet the arms on one or just tack weld arms it? the is what I would be looking at .
Or do you know anybody or a company that can do custom sheet metal work and have a custom one off shroud built to accept a more common fan motor?


----------



## burntime (Jan 20, 2009)

What do you realistically think you will save by not buying the housing?  Just curious...they may do it for a reason?  Hey, 240 for the WHOLE setup  Kinda a game.  Do you have a grainger by you?  That is the place for odd stuff like that.


----------



## begreen (Jan 20, 2009)

mark said:
			
		

> I have been told that these are sealed bearings. That being said the fan would only turn very slowly on high. It also felt like it had a lot of resistance/drag. I did oil it and it is now running freely so I am ok for a while, mabey even years. However the day will come where the motor need to be replaced and I cannot find a motor with the 3 arms welded on it. Numbers are       Fasco 1500rpm model 70639465...    type v6831...    115V...    .85amp     CW rotation..   3.3 inch diameter   type u63B1      class B  A0   thermaly protected.. ...............Grainger said this is a custom built motor...



They are sealed, but with a careful bit of drilling (clean up shavings well), you can create an oil hole right into the felt. Then add about 10 drops of lightweight oil per bearing. I've saved quite a few motors this way.


----------



## karl (Jan 20, 2009)

Sealed bearings in a high temperature environment?  I guess the think that most people will never oil a motor, so the sealed bearings will last longer.  Good to know I have a Summit insert.

Why not just put new bearings in it?  If you can't do it a motor shop can for alot less than 240.


----------



## begreen (Jan 20, 2009)

mark said:
			
		

> I have been told that these are sealed bearings. That being said the fan would only turn very slowly on high. It also felt like it had a lot of resistance/drag. I did oil it and it is now running freely so I am ok for a while, mabey even years. However the day will come where the motor need to be replaced and I cannot find a motor with the 3 arms welded on it. Numbers are       Fasco 1500rpm model 70639465...    type v6831...    115V...    .85amp     CW rotation..   3.3 inch diameter   type u63B1      class B  A0   thermaly protected.. ...............Grainger said this is a custom built motor...



Depending on the shaft length, this one might be adaptable 
http://www.emotorstore.com/productd...CatID_E_224_A_productID_E_392_A_skuID_E_25528

or adaptable?
http://www.emotorpro.com/150hp115voltfasco338diametershadedpoleblowermotor-d418.aspx


----------



## 69800 (Jan 20, 2009)

Great comment all of you.. I have a machine shop up the road and we felt the motor houseings are too thin to even think about any welding. I never thought about drilling holes for oil but I am doing that today. I called my little motor shop in the next town over and he acutally found an exact replace from fasco with blower housing for $120.00 verses the factory price of $290.00 which include shipping.. So I now have a spare and will have oil port to boot .
Thanks again everyone for you Ideas. 

Ps the Fasco part number is B 47120 and I got it though Lewiston Electric Motor in Lewiston Idaho 208 743 2021

Mark


----------



## pelletizer (Jan 21, 2009)

Just replaced my Fasco exhaust motor after 3 1/2 months now at 4 1/2 months the room blower is going south.


----------



## karl (Jan 21, 2009)

mark said:
			
		

> Great comment all of you.. I have a machine shop up the road and we felt the motor houseings are too thin to even think about any welding. I never thought about drilling holes for oil but I am doing that today. I called my little motor shop in the next town over and he acutally found an exact replace from fasco with blower housing for $120.00 verses the factory price of $290.00 which include shipping.. So I now have a spare and will have oil port to boot .
> Thanks again everyone for you Ideas.
> 
> Ps the Fasco part number is B 47120 and I got it though Lewiston Electric Motor in Lewiston Idaho 208 743 2021
> ...



I'm confused.  You have a machine shop?  Or there is a machine shop up the road.  The "we felt" thing isn't clear.

I good tig man can weld beer cans together.  Replacement bearings can be had for a few bucks.


----------



## begreen (Jan 21, 2009)

mark said:
			
		

> Great comment all of you.. I have a machine shop up the road and we felt the motor houseings are too thin to even think about any welding. I never thought about drilling holes for oil but I am doing that today. I called my little motor shop in the next town over and he acutally found an exact replace from fasco with blower housing for $120.00 verses the factory price of $290.00 which include shipping.. So I now have a spare and will have oil port to boot .
> Thanks again everyone for you Ideas.
> 
> Ps the Fasco part number is B 47120 and I got it though Lewiston Electric Motor in Lewiston Idaho 208 743 2021
> ...



Nice tip Mark. If this is an exact replacement, it's available and also known as A.O.Smith #4791. 
http://www.emotorpro.com/115volt180cfmaosmithcentrifugalblowerassembly-9471.aspx

and I'm not sure of the overall dimensions of the fan but maybe this would work?

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/1TDR2


----------



## 69800 (Jan 22, 2009)

And now for the rest of the story.

After lubing it up the old motor ran like a dream and was so quite it was amazing. This morning I get up and see a nice bed of coals but notice the fan motor is a little too quiet. Take a look and its turning about 10 rpm. I turn it off and spin it with my fingers only to find a lot of resistance. Back where I started originaly. Thankfully my new blower is on its way. 
Be green.. thank for the links but notice the ao smith motor is unaviailible. The Grainger motor has got a small electronic box mounted on the side that I dont have and says,  Note: Not for use with speed controllers, not to mention the motor looks different and it has a max temp rating of 104F. I am not sure that would work with my reostat. Now that I have the new part number I found quite a few places that have these but every single on is out of stock.. PE dealer told me the factory got so far behind with production the had all of the PE distrubuters sending parts back to the factory for new stove production. Good reason to have a spare on hand at all time. I notice this blower and my last one both failed in January. My last motor was in Jan 2005 (4 years to the day)
Mark


----------



## 69800 (Jan 22, 2009)

"I’m confused.  You have a machine shop?  Or there is a machine shop up the road.  The “we felt” thing isn’t clear.
I good tig man can weld beer cans together.  Replacement bearings can be had for a few bucks. "

Karl

The arms would have to have been removed from the old motor too. The whole rebuild and remanufacture idea was just two much effort. I am still not convinced it is just a bearing issue either. Looking for bearing lookl like less fun than finding a replacement blower.
thanks
Mark


----------



## pelletizer (Jan 22, 2009)

For what its worth I just got my replacement Fasco motor from Englander and will install in a bit. 
 This Fasco is made in Mexico


----------



## Alzie1 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have A PE insert that has the Fasco assembly #7063-9465 and after 7 years of use the motor started to squeak and did finally stop. I took it off the stove and took he rear housing cover off and took it apart and saw that the bearing were quite dry and burnished so i dug out the old yellow packing from the front and rear bearing area and packed it back up with good old wheel bearing grease,might be a tad heavy weight but has been running now for a while. 

Did try using 3 in 1 oil the first time and only lasted a few days and got the idea of the wheel bearing grease.

Did order a replacement , so i will have a backup if the old one stops again.


----------



## SKIN052 (Dec 13, 2010)

Is their any warranty on the PE blowers?


----------



## begreen (Dec 13, 2010)

Good question. I just looked it up. The warranty on electrical, including blowers, is 5 years.


----------



## Treacherous (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks like they have a 5 year warranty on electrical items.

http://www.pacificenergy.net/warranty.php

"5 Year Comprehensive
Pacific Energy will replace any part found to be defective (parts and labor) for five years from the date of purchase.  This coverage includes electrical components (blowers, speed controls and thermal switches)."


----------



## SKIN052 (Dec 13, 2010)

Not a bad deal, 5 years on a blower sounds resonable.


----------



## lumpdogg (Jan 28, 2014)

Just stumbled across this post. I have a pe summit also. Blower just went south and ordered a new unit. Glancing at it quickly it appears I have to pull the whole stove out to change the blower, is that the case?


----------



## begreen (Jan 28, 2014)

I put the T6 blower in with the stove in place. It took getting kind of intimate with the stove in the tight space but can be done.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 29, 2014)

Don't know on the stove, but no pulling needed on the insert.


----------



## lumpdogg (Jan 29, 2014)

I have the insert, it looks like a real pain to get to back screws...


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 29, 2014)

Is yours the one blower or two blower style?
I have changed out the one blower style a couple times and merely unbolted the 3 fan motor arms from the blower duct housing, and left the rest in place, and replaced the motor and arm assy from the new, to the old duct housing. Either way, it is easy enough to take the motor assy out or the entire set up.


----------



## lumpdogg (Jan 29, 2014)

It's the one blower type, I was thinking about just changing the motor out, it seems like it would be easier


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 29, 2014)

lumpdogg said:


> It's the one blower type, I was thinking about just changing the motor out, it seems like it would be easier


I forgot to tell you, you will have to cut two sets wires, that are connected with permanent connectors. Just pigtail them back together and use small wire nuts on them.
It helps to either take a digital photo of everything before disconnecting the wires, or labeling them with tape.


----------



## lumpdogg (Jan 29, 2014)

I noticed that about the wires, what a pain in the butt., thank you


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 31, 2014)

Here is some photos from when I changed my motor out.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 31, 2014)

I could not separate the fan cage from the motor shaft, so I just took the new motor and fan cage out of the new housing, an installed them as a unit into the old housing.
Clean the blower and  fan cage annually and the blower will last a good few years.

Here is a link to where I bought my replacement.
It is the exact same part assy. At $101.67 it is actually $5.00 cheaper than when I bought mine in 2009. Plus about $10.00 shipping.
http://www.emotorpro.com/115-volt-3-speed-180-cfm-fasco-blower-assembly-b47120.aspx


----------

